# reel trade



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

wish to trade daiwa 6000t tournament-s for any size vs or penn torque
daiwa is used but in good condition........has box/paperwork
trade only .....not selling for now


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

going to close it up
don't really have a use for a vs or a torque

thread closed


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

*daiwa long cast reel for sale*

putting up for sale on separate post


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

*daiwa long cast reel for sale*

double post :redface:


----------

